
'The Expanse' Revived for Season 4 at Amazon - tosh
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/expanse-revived-season-4-at-amazon-1113803
======
dang
I'm sure it's a good series but this is off topic for HN. Please don't submit
stories like this.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
justinclift
The original announcement of the cancellation seemed to grab HN interest:

    
    
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17057961
    

Might be one of the exceptions to the general rule?

~~~
dang
That still looks off topic to me. Ontopicness is a guidelines issue, not a
popularity issue. HN is a constitutional democracy, so votes aren't the only
thing that counts.

~~~
justinclift
No worries. :)

